# Fisherman's Wharf Lewes,DE



## apungke (Aug 5, 2005)

Guys, do you know what kind of bait they provide on the headboat? (Planning to there next weekend)
Since they're going to fish over the wrecks, i want to try togging also. Where can I get greencrabs for the bait?
I appreciate all the infos. Thanks..


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

*I got crabs from*

Oyster Bay Tackle- 116th Street & Jamestown Road in the Oyster Bay Shoppes, on the bay side of the highway, (next-door to the famous Greene Turtle), Ocean City, Maryland (410-524-3433).

That place is cheap too. Got 2 dozen green crabs and a pint of live sand fleas for about ten bucks. Guy was really helpful.


----------



## bumsrim (Oct 30, 2003)

*Lewes*

BEST TACKEL SHOP IN LEWES!

BILLS SPORT SHOP

1566SO. HIGHTWAY ONE
LEWES, DELAWARE 19958

302-645-7654




apungke said:


> Guys, do you know what kind of bait they provide on the headboat? (Planning to there next weekend)
> Since they're going to fish over the wrecks, i want to try togging also. Where can I get greencrabs for the bait?
> I appreciate all the infos. Thanks..


----------



## apungke (Aug 5, 2005)

*Blue crabs as bait?*

Guys.. thanks for the info.
I read articles from Karen Sue (Oyster Bays Tackle). She mentioned that any crabs will work as bait for tautog. Is this including blue crab? 
Do you guys have any experience on that?


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Eat the blue crabs and fish with 
Sand Fleas and Green Crabs. 

The only time you might have to use
blue crabs is if you have a tog 
charter in Jan/Feb/Mar and cannot
get any other local bait. They cost
too much and green crabs work 
just as good if not better.


----------

